
Ask HN: Data to make soft hacking of YC application process - khmel
Hi! 
I would like to make soft hacking of YC application process. Lookig for breakdown of companies who made to YC by industry, country, b2b\b2c, Global \ US Market, business stage, product development stage, money raised befor applying, number of employees, number of founders, founders background - for the last 5 batches.
I&#x27;m usually good at sucessfully entering highly competitive clubs - I made 50:1 to McKinsey, 16:1 to Stanford GSB, 100:1 to Citadel hedgefund. I know that selection triggers exist and numbers work. 
 Will appreciate help with statistics - this will help all of us avoiding info asymmetry in the future, and spend our time and efforts wisely.<p>Thank you<p>Igor
======
csinguva
This link give a good list of the industry, focus, B2b/B2c.
[https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/](https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/)

